# Favorite unique guitar finishes?



## Adeamus (Mar 18, 2014)

Heya crew

So, I'm in the process of spec'ing out a PRS Hollowbody II and am in the fortunate position of getting to pick what I'd like as a custom finish. 

I'm personally leaning towards either a PRS White Wash ala emil wrestler's







OR perhaps doing one of the White Tiger Bursts






Now I'm personally more inclined towards neutral colors as this guitar is one I plan to own for many years, but I figured I'd ask my favorite guitar website what the coolest finishes they have seen recently are for inspiration.

So let me see what you've got!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Pat_tct (Mar 18, 2014)

oh how i love a nice flamed maple top in with a nice see through ocean blue. no burst. just a high quality top and a nice blue....


really like the look of the Chris Letchford sig strandberg for example.


----------



## groverj3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Color change finishes really do it for me.


----------



## Coreysaur (Mar 18, 2014)

I can't find the picture, but someone here had a purplish-stained curly redwood one. It seriously looked like it's on fire in full 3D. One of the best top/finish combos I've seen.


----------



## Forkface (Mar 18, 2014)

the greatest custom finish I've ever seen is probably Shun's Sakura Burst. It might not be for everyone but I find it beautiful. 





sometimes i google his thread just so see it again.


----------



## source field (Mar 18, 2014)

Not fancy but classy


----------



## inactive0909 (Mar 18, 2014)

For me it has to be the lochness green, too bad only 340 uv777grs were made


----------



## FrashyFroo (Mar 18, 2014)

Delicious...


----------



## thraxil (Mar 18, 2014)

I wouldn't want it on a PRS (I would stick with something much more natural looking), but I'm really fond of the sort of speckled stone finish on my Parker Fly Stealth. Very unique. Up close it's a bit glossier and has a little bit of irridescent stuff that doesn't really come through in pictures:


----------



## LeffJoomis (Mar 18, 2014)

thraxil said:


> I wouldn't want it on a PRS (I would stick with something much more natural looking), but I'm really fond of the sort of speckled stone finish on my Parker Fly Stealth. Very unique. Up close it's a bit glossier and has a little bit of irridescent stuff that doesn't really come through in pictures:



Dang, you're a lucky guy, haha. Parkers are amazing. My brother owns a Nitefly SA.


----------



## unclejemima218 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## s4tch (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm still in love with my Eerie Dess Swirl:


----------



## groverj3 (Mar 19, 2014)

s4tch said:


> I'm still in love with my Eerie Dess Swirl:



Sweet baby Jesus! EDS! I must own one someday.


----------



## Possessed (Mar 19, 2014)

I love the Solar finish of my CS jackson


















And i have a major gas for Lemonburst of Gibson


----------



## Bear R. (Mar 19, 2014)

Damn guys, all these guitars kick a...I love the white wash PRS..but man all of em so far are to die for or to live for I should say..ha,ha..


----------



## Cloudy (Mar 19, 2014)

Nothing beats the killer figuring in some AAAAA quilted/flamed maple as the finish alone


----------



## swedishfish (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## mbardu (Mar 19, 2014)

Did someone say Eerie Dess Swirl


----------



## gunch (Mar 19, 2014)

Iceberg.


----------



## narad (Mar 19, 2014)

^^^






Iceberg  It has to be one of the reissue ones though - the old sponge ones are just too 80s for me. And while the guitar is weird, I have to admire the marbleized finish on the Caparison Gackt:


----------



## Taylor (Mar 19, 2014)

Chameleon finishes are nice.


----------



## imnotnollynollynolly (Mar 19, 2014)

I have one in purple to blue burst which is also slightly unique but a bit more conservative, haha.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 19, 2014)

On the cheaper end of things, I really like Jackson's retina-threatening Kawasabi Green. Here's mine - complete with coincidentally (honestly) matching strap:


----------



## rifftrauma (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## TIMEwaveXERO (Mar 19, 2014)

narad said:


> ..It has to be one of the reissue ones though - the old sponge ones are just too 80s for me.



Bahhh I love the 80's!


----------



## Milpitas Monster (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## absolutorigin (Mar 19, 2014)

I always like a nice unique finish. These two are in my stable right now.


----------



## Harmonic (Mar 19, 2014)

I always loved this Skervesen. Nebula burst <3


----------



## unscarred (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## unscarred (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 19, 2014)

Diving into my guitar porn folder (yes I do have such a thing, how sad am I?) for some more ideas:

Carvin - Radiation Green:






Fender - Candy Tangerine and Candy Green, and Dick Dale's Chartreuse Sparkle:
















Tom Anderson - Arctic Blue Burst and my favourite, Atlantic Storm:


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 19, 2014)

Not to mention PRS's stunning Blue Slate Glow:


----------



## smeat (Mar 19, 2014)

BucketheadRules said:


>



GIVE IT TO ME


----------



## crg123 (Mar 19, 2014)

Harmonic said:


> I always loved this Skervesen. Nebula burst <3



Hahah I came here to post this, So I guess I'll post this instead.

Coral Reef Skervesen:





and


----------



## Bigredjm15 (Mar 19, 2014)

BucketheadRules said:


> Not to mention PRS's stunning Blue Slate Glow:


 Where, how, how much !!! I love that!


----------



## mcsalty (Mar 19, 2014)

I've had an eternal boner for this one, especially after seeing real photos


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Mar 19, 2014)

pictures never do them justice,but Holoflash guitars are amazing in person.


----------



## protest (Mar 20, 2014)

Bigredjm15 said:


> Where, how, how much !!! I love that!



$8k+ I'm pretty sure lol.

I came here to post that one, and the Frost Bite finish but someone beat me to that too, so how about...

*Aqua Violet Glow*






*Sage Dragon's Breath*






*Faded Blue Jean*







And now for some Andersons...

*Arctic Blue Surf*






*Fireburst*






*Natural to Arctic Blue*


----------



## Pandaonslaught (Mar 20, 2014)

Coral Reef Skervesen:







I really like my skervesen's coral reef, whoever picked that color. extremely thankful lol


----------



## Pandaonslaught (Mar 20, 2014)

this is my favorite color though


----------



## rifftrauma (Mar 20, 2014)

I know I know not a guitar, but too damn cool not post...


----------



## Thanatopsis (Mar 21, 2014)

Wow, total gas overload. There are just so many gorgeous guitars in this thread. Especially all those unique color PRS's, some amazing flame tops on them too.


----------



## tastehbacon (Mar 26, 2014)

A nice spalt


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm wondering if the PRSes and stuff are quite as stunning as they are mainly because of the fancy maple tops... stuff like Blue Slate Glow wouldn't IMO be anywhere near as impressive if it had a plain top or whatever.

So what about an impressive-looking finish that is unburdened by wood grain - but which is actually, technically speaking, pretty much "natural"?

...

...

...

...

...

...















Do want.

Bet it fingerprints like an absolute bastard though.


----------



## fastmerc (Mar 26, 2014)

I can't stop drooling....some of those are just....just....ugh...no words. This wouldn't be a finish for a PRS but the title of your thread warrants the post. I just refinished an old Peavey Mystic with a new process and it came out pretty Kickin as far as unique finishes go.


----------



## FrashyFroo (Mar 27, 2014)

I think this counts...


----------



## shadowlife (Mar 27, 2014)

Matt's just recently got this Suhr Modern in, and i'd say it's pretty unique, and pretty freaking amazing!


----------



## MikeH (Mar 27, 2014)

Skervesen always knocks it out of the park with trans finishes on crazy top woods.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 28, 2014)

I don't know if you'd consider it "unique", but to me there's nothing sexier than a flamed maple top with a translucent black cherry burst finish.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Mar 28, 2014)

I saw this guy on ebay--- not sure if it's_ unique_ but it's pretty cool to me!





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Ja...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## yingmin (Mar 29, 2014)

Fender's Antigua finish is so hideous it's awesome.






Hard to say no to paisley, too.







rifftrauma said:


> I know I know not a guitar, but too damn cool not post...



Whooooaaa, who makes that?


----------



## chandler1389 (Mar 29, 2014)

this ugly monstrosity


----------



## chandler1389 (Mar 29, 2014)

Oh dear that was a good joke musicman, wait you wasn't joking............


Yeah im just going to leave thess here


----------



## Convictional (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm surprised no one has posted pretty much every Daemoness guitar ever made.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 29, 2014)

KXK needs some love too.


----------



## Itchyman (Mar 29, 2014)

I guess you mean something (somewhat) mass produced, than a one-off..


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 31, 2014)

cGoEcYk said:


> I saw this guy on ebay--- not sure if it's_ unique_ but it's pretty cool to me!



I think that's Shoreline Gold isn't it? Lovely Fender custom colour from the 60s.



yingmin said:


> Fender's Antigua finish is so hideous it's awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Antigua is really, really nasty 

Paisley is fantastic though. My dad has an 80s MIJ pink paisley Tele and it was one of the first guitars I ever played. Still one of the best.

I don't have any pics but I do have a vid of me playing it.


----------

